

What Does Your Website’s Color Scheme Reveal About You? - Ulankgz
http://www.onextrapixel.com/2010/11/25/what-does-your-websites-color-scheme-reveal-about-you/

======
tatsuke95
This read like a fortune cookie.

"Orange is cautious and carefree."

Can one be cautiously carefree?

